# How Fine to Sand for Painted Finish?



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm about to conclude my sanding regimen on interior door and window frame trim and baseboard. These will receive primer and satin (semi-gloss as very distant consideration) likely Satin Impervo Waterbase. 

I've done a lot of this before ... but wanted to get some other opinions of how fine a grit to sand?

What do you sand to?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

120 grit should be sufficient. The primer should fill any sander marks. Then sand the primer with 180 to 220 grit before topcoating.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't sand past 150.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was thinking 150 ... maybe I'll try only120 on the baseboards and see how it goes.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovegasoline said:


> Thanks guys, I was thinking 150 ... maybe I'll try only120 on the baseboards and see how it goes.


It wouldn't hurt anything to sand to 150 if that is what supplies you have. The outcome would just be much the same.


----------

